# Tally lists spam (ranting)



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I've noted in the chaos marines list section, and incredible amount of Epidemius Tally lists, one pretty much identical to the previous. Is this list so omg op to spam it twice a day? there are every day two or three identical posts....really nobody else can come out with something else? it looks like the CSM players are bogged in two list types...c'mon guys! let's try something else!
sorry for the rant


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess Epidemius is the new Draigo


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I guess Epidemius is the new Draigo


lol. except the fact epidemius is a costly and unreliable (will he show up 2nd or 3rd turn?? will he show up at all???) "poor man's draigo"
i really cannot understand how can we (csm players) compete with such a funny but unreliable list. i think this list has so many adepts because it's the easiest no brainer that you can figure out with allies. unless you start looking at squadroned vendettas, that is...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ive played this force a number of times and as powerful as it can be , it so unreliable and easy to to avoid, first game i played he didnt turn up till turn 3 and 2nd game he came on 2nd turn but got shot to bits quite easy.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

neferhet said:


> lol. except the fact epidemius is a costly and unreliable (will he show up 2nd or 3rd turn?? will he show up at all???) "poor man's draigo"


I'm meaning more along the lines of its the latest fashion.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I'm meaning more along the lines of its the latest fashion.


ah, ok. understood.
i'll keep ranting: a list relying on your own quad gun to be assaulted is , imho, to be laughed at. Shame on the quad assaulters!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

neferhet said:


> ah, ok. understood.
> i'll keep ranting: a list relying on your own quad gun to be assaulted is , imho, to be laughed at. Shame on the quad assaulters!


The Quad Gun and the Grot Allies "tactic" are just cheating pure and simple and against the rules when you actually take time to read them.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

in fact, I agree. but i don't understand why so many people continue to argue about this and to present this as a viable tactic. the thing that annoys me so much is the number of viewing and responses tally lists (with self assaulting quadguns) are having. hope this ends soon


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love all these people getting their first tasts of daemon randomness and claiming that they are too random to be effective... as a daemon player seeing someone get all pent up because '1' unit is unreliable is laughable.

A pure daemon tally list has always been a nasty army with lack of anti-tank as its main problem... but with a CSM tally you get all the same bonuses but can put in the special/heavy weapons to take out tanks. Add that to the increased number of attacks all your forces are putting out in combat and the fact the list should be decent even if Epi dies early on and you've got a pretty nasty army.

In my view the CSM tally is a very strong list... but I expect it'll fall from favour fairly soon, along with cultists. I think this'll happen just because people will get bored with being so limited in options and playing such a common army: being individual is certainly a big draw for me and I would assume that many others would be the same.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree Steve, Epi is a bitch when he works, Fateweaver is too, if he doesn't fly away at the first sign of trouble.

I play a lot against Daemons and it's always a hugely fun time because of the randomness !


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I played against a Tally list a few days ago, and I must say it was difficult. Epidemus dropped down behind a wall with his 10 Plaguebearer unit and I couldn't reach him all game. Then my opponent advanced with uber-Plaguemarines and wiped out my army.

Good news is that my opponent was using _my _CSM/CD army, so I have nothing to complain about .


----------

